#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Новости сайтов >  > > >  >  >  Зеркало БФ?

## Топпер

Подскажите, что это за гламурный клон БФа?
Особенно умиляют аватарки

Чьё это произведение?

----------

Aion (01.10.2010), Bob (02.10.2010), Joy (02.10.2010), Neroli (01.10.2010), Noor (01.10.2010), Алексей Е (01.10.2010), Ануруддха (01.10.2010), Вова Л. (01.10.2010), Джигме (03.10.2010), Джыш (01.10.2010), Кузьмич (02.10.2010), лесник (01.10.2010), Михаил Макушев (01.10.2010), Читтадхаммо (01.10.2010)

----------


## Ануруддха

Похоже это новый способ "паркинга" доменов для размещения на нем в дальнейшем рекламы.

----------

Ersh (01.10.2010), Joy (02.10.2010), лесник (01.10.2010)

----------


## Tseten

Это быстрый способ сделать "уникальный" сайт для торговли ссылками. Живые существа, которые этим занимаются, накапливают скверную карму  :Smilie:  Напишите в Яндекс и он скоро пропадет  :Smilie:

----------

Joy (02.10.2010), Zom (01.10.2010), Джигме (03.10.2010)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Там кстати аська админа есть: 819524

----------


## Tseten

Думаете с ним можно договориться?  :Smilie:  Я таких клонов за свою практику видел предостаточно. Цель создания прозрачна, способ борьбы один - писать в Яндекс. После чего сайт попадает в бан и смысл его существования утрачивается. Это банальное воровство, а вор должен сидеть в тюрьме  :Smilie:

----------

Joy (02.10.2010), Джигме (03.10.2010)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Не всем повезло с аватарками  :Smilie: 
Александр Владленович Белоусов -

----------


## Майя П

красивая ава :Big Grin: 
особенно у До....
но не всем хватило....  :Wink:

----------


## Читтадхаммо

А у мне почему-то попался Киану Ривз ,актер он нормальный и фильмы  с его  участием мне нравятся.

----------


## Dondhup

Я  таком даже не подозревал.

----------


## Джыш

Афтарам зачет!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Zom

Если что - вот на этот емэйл надо писать, чтобы тот сайт ликвидировали:
support@yandex.ru

C гуглом как всегда сложнее, но можно написать им тут:
http://www.google.com/support/forum/...19227ae9&hl=ru

(пример такой темы уже есть в этом списке, кстати).

----------

Joy (02.10.2010), Tseten (01.10.2010)

----------


## Джыш

> Если что - вот на этот емэйл надо писать, чтобы тот сайт ликвидировали:
> support@yandex.ru
> 
> C гуглом как всегда сложнее, но можно написать им тут:
> http://www.google.com/support/forum/...19227ae9&hl=ru
> 
> (пример такой темы уже есть в этом списке, кстати).


А яндекс что - убийца сайтов чтоли?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tseten

> А яндекс что - убийца сайтов чтоли?


Цель создания данного сайта - торговля ссылками. Для того чтоб ссылки на сайте покупали, нужно чтобы сайт был в индексе ПС Яндекс. Если сайта в ПС Яндекс нет, смысл его существования утрачивается.

----------


## Аньезка

О, ужос!
Я - бородатый мужиг!

----------

Joy (02.10.2010), Neroli (01.10.2010), Джигме (03.10.2010)

----------


## Neroli

А мне у Zomа понравился, глаза как на оригинальном аватаре:

----------

Joy (02.10.2010), Noor (01.10.2010), Raudex (01.10.2010), Zom (01.10.2010), Ануруддха (01.10.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Подскажите, что это за гламурный клон БФа?
> Особенно умиляют аватарки
> 
> Чьё это произведение?


http://www.ripn.net:8080/nic/whois/

domain:     BUDIZMS.RU
nserver:    ns3.fastvps.ru.
nserver:    ns4.fastvps.ru.
state:      REGISTERED, DELEGATED, VERIFIED
person:     Private Person
phone:      +7 653 87234091
e-mail:     neoks@sped-mail.ru
registrar:  REGRU-REG-RIPN
created:    2010.08.25
paid-till:  2011.08.25
source:     TCI

----------

Joy (02.10.2010), Алексей Е (01.10.2010)

----------


## Ануруддха

Это истинные лица, а то напридумывали себе...

----------

Joy (02.10.2010), Neroli (01.10.2010), Raudex (01.10.2010), Аньезка (01.10.2010), Буль (01.10.2010), Денис Евгеньев (01.10.2010), Джыш (01.10.2010), лесник (01.10.2010), Юй Кан (01.10.2010)

----------


## Neroli

> Это истинные лица, а то напридумывали себе...


Вам легко говорить, вы то милая молодая девушка...

----------

Аньезка (02.10.2010)

----------


## Алексей Е

Они не только БФ клонировали. Вот здесь, например, обсуждение идет.

----------


## Алексей Е

А здесь, предупреждение. На всякий случай.

----------


## Михаил Макушев

> http://www.ripn.net:8080/nic/whois/
> 
> domain:     BUDIZMS.RU
> nserver:    ns3.fastvps.ru.
> nserver:    ns4.fastvps.ru.
> state:      REGISTERED, DELEGATED, VERIFIED
> person:     Private Person
> phone:      +7 653 87234091
> e-mail:     neoks@sped-mail.ru
> ...


http://fastvps.ru - можно написать хостеру
нарушение пункта 5.3, 7.4 их договора http://fastvps.ru/tos.php

----------


## Джыш

> http://fastvps.ru - можно написать хостеру
> нарушение пункта 5.3 их договора http://fastvps.ru/tos.php


Почему вы думаете, что их ПО является нелегальным, либо нарушает какие-то права?

----------


## Алексей Е

А можно создателю в блог написать http://qwarp.ru/

хотя, он только рад наверно будет.

----------


## Джыш

Сдается мне это реклама CMS  :Smilie:

----------


## Алексей Е

странно, почему он один и тот же е-мэйл везде оставил. так лего найти оказалось через гугл. наверно уверен, что за клоны ему ничего предъявить нельзя. я не знаток юридических тонкостей. 

п. с. если это реклама, то не плохая. сколько человек уже посмотрело, интересно.

----------


## Михаил Макушев

> Почему вы думаете, что их ПО является нелегальным, либо нарушает какие-то права?


мог ошибится. Но пункт 7.3 вполне подходит

Что касается такой невинной забавы как реклама - то представьте себе что многие люди пойдут регистрироваться или логиниться во все вышеупомянутые зеркала. Вы потом сможете доказать что это не вы после этого, приходили сюда и читали свою почту, писали неприличности в ветках и т.д.?

----------


## Zom

> А яндекс что - убийца сайтов чтоли?


Просто если гугл и яндекс сайт выкинут из своих баз, то смысл в таком сайте практически полностью пропадает, ибо гугл держит порядка 30-40% поиска, а яндекс 50% или чуть более. Соответственно, если сайт пропадёт из гугла и яндекса (они его забанят у себя), то оставшиеся поисковики практически нисколько народу на такой сайт не приведут. Получается что сайт будет существовать "для автора и его друзей" - на что он явно не рассчитывался.

----------

Tseten (01.10.2010)

----------


## Tseten

> представьте себе что многие люди пойдут регистрироваться или логиниться во все вышеупомянутые зеркала. Вы потом сможете доказать что это не вы после этого, приходили сюда и читали свою почту, писали неприличности в ветках и т.д.?


а вы попробуйте там зарегистрироваться или залогиниться  :Big Grin:  там совершенно другой движок и сделан этот сайт не для людей а для поисковых систем.. фишингом называют совсем другие вещи. Абсолютно разные цели у сайтов

UPD: администраторы, прикройте на время RSS потоки с форума или закройте доступ на сервер сайту на этом IP через htaccess и он перестанет обновляться

----------

Джигме (03.10.2010)

----------


## Михаил Макушев

> а вы попробуйте там зарегистрироваться или залогиниться


А вы не поняли? цель не зайти (это вот совершенно не важно), цель - чтобы пароль и логин были набраны

И фишингом называется подставной ресурс с целью похищения персональной информации

----------


## Алексей Е

А если все-таки просто, связаться с автором: ася 837610, е-мэйл: qwarp@sped-mail.ru, тел.: +7 653 87234091, сайт-блог: http://qwarp.ru/, с просьбой прекратить "бесчинство" )) ? А дальше уж действовать по обстоятельствам...

п.с. Наивное предположение остатков порядочности у афтара, (просто время такое, кто как умеет, тот так и крутится)

----------

Homer (01.10.2010)

----------


## До

Internet Explorer:



> How do I report a phishing website? 
> 
> Follow these steps to report a phishing website:
> 
> 1.Open Internet Explorer by clicking the Start button , and then clicking Internet Explorer. 
> 
> 2.Go to the phishing website.
> 
> 3.Click the *Safety* button, point to *SmartScreen Filter*, and then click *Report This Website*.
> ...


Firefox:



> How do I report a suspected phishing site, or what if a warning appears on my own Web site?
> 
> In the *Help* menu there is an option to "*Report Web Forgery...*" which will bring you to a Web page that you can use to report a suspected phishing site, or to submit an incorrect forgery report.


Google Chrome:

http://www.google.com/safebrowsing/report_phish/

----------


## Tseten

> А вы не поняли? цель не зайти (это вот совершенно не важно), цель - чтобы пароль и логин были набраны
> 
> И фишингом называется подставной ресурс с целью похищения персональной информации


Михаил, я знаю что такое фишинг  :Big Grin: 
Фишинговый сайт АБСОЛЮТНО ИДЕНТИЧЕН тому, на который пользователь ходит обычно и даже домен подбирается максимально похожий.

----------


## Михаил Макушев

> Михаил, я знаю что такое фишинг 
> Фишинговый сайт АБСОЛЮТНО ИДЕНТИЧЕН тому, на который пользователь ходит обычно и даже домен подбирается максимально похожий.


С чего вы взяли, что фишинг ограничивается этим?
Фишинг имеет целью завладеть логином и паролем. Будет ли сайт таким-же или другим - совершенно не важно. Важно обмануть человека. 
Каким образом? я уже написал выше - часть людей может там ввести пароли ради шутки, новички - по неопытности. Да и вообще людей знакомых с сетевой безопасностью очень мало.
Даже если этот сайт не такой, прецедент опасный.

----------


## Tseten

Отправьте гуглу тогда этот сайт как фишинговый, До чуть выше ссылку привел  :Smilie:

----------


## Михаил Макушев

Я не гуглом оперирую. Я написал жалобу на хостера. Ответ пришел, что рассмотрят

----------


## Буль

Я что-то не понимаю: кому-то жалко что наш форум зеркалят? Ну пусть себе зеркалят, если хотят. Можно, конечно, закрыть роботу доступ к БФ, но зачем? На фишинг это явно не тянет, а если пользователь намерен везде, где ни попадя, вводить свой пароль - то он сам по себе "прецедент опасный".

----------

Aion (01.10.2010), Алексей Е (01.10.2010), Джыш (01.10.2010), Читтадхаммо (01.10.2010), Юй Кан (01.10.2010)

----------


## kirava

Такие сайты надо закрывать - писать абузу и хостингу и регистратору доменов - должны снять быстро.

И это не зеркало сайта, а кража сайта.

----------

Tseten (01.10.2010), Zom (01.10.2010), Джигме (03.10.2010)

----------


## Джыш

> Я что-то не понимаю: кому-то жалко что наш форум зеркалят?


Жадность видать  :Smilie:

----------


## Читтадхаммо

А может просто человеку понравился сайт и симпатизирует буддизму ,он просто сделал "зеркало" для пользы и что-бы больше людей приобщалось  к буддизму.А мы все  ищем в этом  подвох-а надо посмотреть с  хорошей стороны ,не искать негатива .

----------


## Tseten

> А может просто человеку понравился сайт и симпатизирует буддизму ,он просто сделал "зеркало" для пользы и что-бы больше людей приобщалось  к буддизму.А мы все  ищем в этом  подвох-а надо посмотреть с  хорошей стороны ,не искать негатива .


Он еще УАЗики любит и симпатизирует им и хочет чтобы больше людей ездило на УАЗиках.

----------

Bob (01.10.2010), Клим Самгин (01.10.2010)

----------


## Буль

> Такие сайты надо закрывать - писать абузу и хостингу и регистратору доменов - должны снять быстро.


На каком основании?




> И это не зеркало сайта, а кража сайта.


Кража - это тайное не насильственное изъятие чужого имущества. Что в данном случае было изъято? Каков предмет кражи?

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> Он еще УАЗики любит и симпатизирует им и хочет чтобы больше людей ездило на УАЗиках.


Уазик тоже машина  и неплохая ,очественный автопром рекламирует и что в  этом плохого.

----------


## Tseten

> На каком основании?
> 
> 
> 
> Кража - это тайное не насильственное изъятие чужого имущества. Что в данном случае было изъято? Каков предмет кражи?


Контент  :Smilie:  А вообще, если владельцы сайта не против, то пусть живет. А то расшумелись тут  :Smilie: )

----------


## Михаил Макушев

> Что в данном случае было изъято? Каков предмет кражи?


Бао, вы мне не сообщите номер вашей кредитной или дебетной карты? С пинкодом и CVV2 кодом. Можно даже в личку.

----------


## Zom

> Контент


А если быть точнее - уникальный контент (который с возникновением 2-го сайта перестаёт быть уникальным).

----------

Tseten (01.10.2010)

----------


## Tseten

> А если быть точнее - уникальный контент (который с возникновением 2-го сайта перестаёт быть уникальным).


А когда контент перестает быть уникальным, трафик с поисковых систем стремительно падает (и не всегда у того кто его (контент) украл).

----------


## kirava

Заабузить его можно на основании кражи контента сайта board.buddhist.ru. Любой может написать эту абузу. Не знаю где там форма для абуз у хостинга (особенно если он абузо-устойчивый, могут и не помочь), а вот у регистратора (reg.ru) вот - abuqwese@rertyg.ru 

А зеркало сайта ну это совсем другие вещи...

Это довольно распространенный метод быстрого построения сайтов у вебмастеров-неудачников для последующей продажи сцылок на этой ихней сапе и прочих подобный сервисах. Такие сайты быстро выпадают из поиска, но их скрипты постоянно генерируют все новые и новые сайты, воруя контент ибо тупость неизлечима.

----------

Zom (01.10.2010)

----------


## Джыш

> Бао, вы мне не сообщите номер вашей кредитной или дебетной карты? С пинкодом и CVV2 кодом. Можно даже в личку.


А где на этом сайте просят данные карточки или вообще какие-то данные? А то искал - не нашел.

А насчет уникального контента - кто его владелец?

----------


## kirava

А вот меня всегда мучил вопрос, что это за сайт по адресу http://www.board.buddhist.ru/
Какие то медиа инновации для бизнеса там...)

----------


## Джыш

> А вот меня всегда мучил вопрос, что это за сайт по адресу http://www.board.buddhist.ru/
> Какие то медиа инновации для бизнеса там...)


А это хостер форума.

----------


## Legba

Наконец хоть кто-то понял, что я Спайдермен.  :Cry:

----------

Homer (01.10.2010)

----------


## Буль

> Бао, вы мне не сообщите номер вашей кредитной или дебетной карты? С пинкодом и CVV2 кодом. Можно даже в личку.


Зачем?

----------


## Буль

> А если быть точнее - уникальный контент (который с возникновением 2-го сайта перестаёт быть уникальным).


А что такое этот "уникальный контент"  и почему его уникальность должна быть кем-то охраняема? Учение Будды - уникальный контент?

----------


## Zom

> А что такое этот "уникальный контент" и почему его уникальность должна быть кем-то охраняема?


Уникальный контент - это некое эксклюзивное содержание сайта. Любая поисковая система оценивает "нужность" сайта пользователю по этому параметру в том числе. И в последнее время он стал особенно важным. Если сайт сплошь состоит из плагиата (т.е. тупо всё копирнули с другого сайта или с других сайтов), то система (например Яндекс) это оценивает и выкидывает из поиска такой сайт. Но на деле в силу того, что всё несовершенно и не столь идеально, может произойти противоположное - например тот сайт, откуда украли контент, сам начнёт падать в глазах поисковой системы. Это прямой вред этому сайту в данном случае, с которого украли уникальный контент. Собственно поэтому обычно на такие воровские сайты "стучат" с целью скорейшего их забанивания.

----------


## Tseten

> Учение Будды - уникальный контент?


Уникальней некуда  :Smilie:  Но в те времена еще не было сайтов.

----------

Дондог (01.08.2016)

----------


## Джыш

Буддизм опасносте!

----------


## Алексей Е

С таким названием, не могу выговорить, вряд ли у них, в перспективе, глобально увеличится трафик. Я бы не воспринял серьезно сайт с названием Бузисм.ру, или как там..

----------

Joy (02.10.2010), Буль (01.10.2010)

----------


## Буль

> Если сайт сплошь состоит из плагиата (т.е. тупо всё копирнули с другого сайта или с других сайтов), то система (например Яндекс) это оценивает и выкидывает из поиска такой сайт. Но на деле в силу того, что всё несовершенно и не столь идеально, может произойти противоположное - например тот сайт, откуда украли контент, сам начнёт падать в глазах поисковой системы. Это прямой вред этому сайту в данном случае, с которого украли уникальный контент.


1. Контент никто не крал, контент остался на месте.
2. Плагиата там тоже нет, никто не присваивал себе авторство "произведений". Даже ники сохранились
3. Вы вменяете в вину ответчику то, что в результате его действий Вы остались недовольны работой третьей стороны (поисковой системы). Логичнее было бы предъявить претензии к самой поисковой системе, если уж Вы не довольны её работой.




> Собственно поэтому обычно на такие воровские сайты "стучат" с целью скорейшего их забанивания.


На мой взгляд лучше обратиться к поисковой системе с целью указать ей на её ошибки в алгоритме ранжирования

----------


## Ануруддха

> А вот меня всегда мучил вопрос, что это за сайт по адресу http://www.board.buddhist.ru/
> Какие то медиа инновации для бизнеса там...)


Да, dns надо немного поправить.

----------


## Буль

Поправил

----------

Ануруддха (01.10.2010)

----------


## Zom

> На мой взгляд лучше обратиться к поисковой системе с целью указать ей на её ошибки в алгоритме ранжирования


Всё правильно, так и делают, если у вас украли контент и ВЫ же от этого впоследствии пострадали. Но если, например, речь идёт о важном проекте, который "провисает" в результате разбирательств на энное время - то тут речь уже может идти об вполне конкретных финансовых убытках, почему этот момент очень важен для некоторых сайтов (в смысле недопущение подобных огрехов в принципе). И опять-таки почему грамотный оптимизатор сразу отправит стук на такой сайт, а не будет дожидаться реакции роботов и фильтров гугла и яндекса. Но к БФу это в принципе не относится - проект ведь не коммерческий.

----------


## Буль

> Всё правильно, так и делают, если у вас украли контент и ВЫ же от этого впоследствии пострадали. Но если, например, речь идёт о важном проекте, который "провисает" в результате разбирательств на энное время


Честно говоря не могу представить себе более-менее важный проект, который провисает в результате его зеркалирования




> то тут речь уже может идти об вполне конкретных финансовых убытках


Ни одна известная мне поисковая машина не отвечает по убыткам, возникшим в результате работы её механизма поиска и ранжирования.





> Но к БФу это в принципе не относится - проект ведь не коммерческий.


Истинно так!

----------


## Михаил Макушев

> А где на этом сайте просят данные карточки или вообще какие-то данные? А то искал - не нашел.


А при чем здесь то, что вы не нашли? я ведь у вас ничего фактически не беру. Ни машины, ни дачи... только информацию.
Ну хорошо, не нравится про карту? Дайте мне пожалуйста ваш пароль, к вашему логину, а?




> Зачем?


Эмммм.. .ну я кому ни будь подарю.. а мне кто ни будь за это подарит деньги. В конце концов по вышеприведенной логике я ничего не краду

----------


## Bob

> Я что-то не понимаю: кому-то жалко что наш форум зеркалят? Ну пусть себе зеркалят, если хотят. Можно, конечно, закрыть роботу доступ к БФ, но зачем? На фишинг это явно не тянет, а если пользователь намерен везде, где ни попадя, вводить свой пароль - то он сам по себе "прецедент опасный".


Это потому что у _"Вас"_ там не голая баба на аватаре. :Mad:  :Smilie:

----------

Joy (02.10.2010), Буль (01.10.2010), Джыш (01.10.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

> Наконец хоть кто-то понял, что я Спайдермен.


Еще одна аватара уважаемого Барона?

----------


## Джыш

> А при чем здесь то, что вы не нашли? я ведь у вас ничего фактически не беру. Ни машины, ни дачи... только информацию.
> Ну хорошо, не нравится про карту? Дайте мне пожалуйста ваш пароль, к вашему логину, а?


А вы и информацию не берете, потому-что я ее вам не даю  :Smilie:  И не дам, а если вам так надо - попробуйте взять сами  :Smilie:

----------


## Буль

> Это потому что у _"Вас"_ там не голая баба на аватаре.


Ну... разве что поэтому...  :Smilie:

----------

Bob (01.10.2010)

----------


## Буль

> Эмммм.. .ну я кому ни будь подарю.. а мне кто ни будь за это подарит деньги. В конце концов по вышеприведенной логике я ничего не краду


Действительно в таком случае Вы ничего не крадёте.

К сожалению я не могу удовлетворить Вашу просьбу: по договору с банком я не могу никому сообщать свой ПИН-код. Так что извините.

----------


## Джыш

Бедный Bob)

----------

Bob (01.10.2010)

----------


## Михаил Макушев

Да ладно, расслабимся все. 

вот ответ хостера



> Вот ответ клиента:
> 
> "Сообщения копируются плагином.
> 
> Владелец сайта board.buddhist.ru, владелец только сайта, но не как не владелец тех сообщений что на форуме оставляют совершенно другие люди, которые так же половину контента просто копируют с других сайтов.
> 
> Я не думаю что у них есть патент или еще какой либо документ запрещающий копировать текст с ихнего форума, которые оставили другие люди."


Так что вы правы, у вас патента или документов на содержимое  данного сайт нет, посему и правда - успокоимся

----------

Tseten (01.10.2010)

----------


## Tseten

:Big Grin:  вот вы и проверили хостинг от фаствпс на абузоустойчивость - оглоблей не перешибешь )))

----------


## Топпер

А как насчёт заявлений от конкретных участников? Если я, например, напишу хостеру, что не сильно доволен тем, что мои сообщения без моего ведома размещают где-то ещё?

----------

Джигме (03.10.2010)

----------


## Джыш

Топпер, у вас нормальная аватара, что вы возмущаетесь  :Smilie:

----------

Tseten (01.10.2010)

----------


## Топпер

При чём здесь аватара? Мне не нравится:
Во-первых, что форум в купированном виде представлен. Части тем вообще нет. А в части отсутствуют начальные страницы. А во-вторых, что нигде не указано, что это клон. Вот, допустим, человек наткнулся на этот форум, почитает, захочет зарегистрироваться и ответить, а как это сделать? Нигде же не указанно, что это взято отсюда.
Были бы прямые гиперссылки, как это принято при перепечатке материала, я бы и слова не сказал.

----------

Bob (01.10.2010), Tseten (01.10.2010), Ануруддха (01.10.2010), Джигме (03.10.2010), Джыш (01.10.2010)

----------


## Джыш

> При чём здесь аватара? Мне не нравится:
> Во-первых, что форум в купированном виде представлен. Части тем вообще нет. А в части отсутствуют начальные страницы. А во-вторых, что нигде не указано, что это клон. Вот, допустим, человек наткнулся на этот форум, почитает, захочет зарегистрироваться и ответить, а как это сделать? Нигде же не указанно, что это взято отсюда.


И правда может быть такое. Автор сайта-клона, пофиксите пожалуйста эти недоделки!

----------


## Топпер

> Топпер, у вас нормальная аватара, что вы возмущаетесь


Вообще посидел, подумал и тут есть проблема. Вот, допустим поставят мне что-либо непреличное в аватарку. Так потом вовек не отмоешься.

Кстати, адрес владельца домена neoks@sped-mail.ru

----------

Джыш (01.10.2010)

----------


## Майя П

> И правда может быть такое. Автор сайта-клона, пофиксите пожалуйста эти недоделки!


пофиксит, а потом там дискуссия разовьется и здесь параллельно.
Там яйцеголовые победют, а здесь тупоголовые  :EEK!: 
1:1 получится. 
(ничаго личного, только гипотетичненько) :Big Grin: 
вот будет развлечение...

----------

Джыш (01.10.2010)

----------


## Джыш

> Вообще посидел, подумал и тут есть проблема. Вот, допустим поставят мне что-либо непреличное в аватарку. Так потом вовек не отмоешься.


От чего?

----------


## Майя П

> Вообще посидел, подумал и тут есть проблема. Вот, допустим поставят мне что-либо непреличное в аватарку.


а может вытащат из темного подсознания истинное лицо? :Mad: 
тогда, долго отмываться придется.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
на самом деле человек не знает себя: полностью....., а тут и познакомится с "Я"

----------


## Джыш



----------


## Майя П

> 


а почему детское? и еще с чистотелом? потница или какая зараза?
может лучше антибактериальное?

----------


## Джыш

> а почему детское? и еще с чистотелом? потница или какая зараза?
> может лучше антибактериальное?


Ну не знаю, детское то вроде помягче, а чистотел как раз обладает бактерицидными свойствами, притом природный компонент.

----------


## Майя П

детское - более щелочное - хуже, кожа от него неважнецкая делается
у детей рН более кислое, так кажется :Smilie:

----------


## Джыш

Да пойдет как раз  :Smilie:

----------


## Майя П

> Да пойдет как раз


значит кислые ... понятненько

----------


## Топпер

> От чего?





> а может вытащат из темного подсознания истинное лицо?
> тогда, долго отмываться придется....
> на самом деле человек не знает себя: полностью....., а тут и познакомится с "Я"


Мне не нужно про подсознание. Но если, допустим, у монаха в аватаре будет стоять упоминавшаяся здесь уже "голая баба", мне сложно будет объяснять, что не я её ставил.

----------

Bob (01.10.2010), Raudex (02.10.2010), Артем Тараненко (01.10.2010), Майя П (01.10.2010)

----------


## Джыш

> Мне не нужно про подсознание. Но если, допустим, у монаха в аватаре будет стоять упоминавшаяся здесь уже "голая баба", мне сложно будет объяснять, что не я её ставил.


Но вы же ее не ставили? Зачем тогда объяснять?

----------

Буль (01.10.2010), Майя П (01.10.2010)

----------


## Михаил Макушев

похоже они просто уходят с данного провайдера



> Клиент обещал в течение двух дней забрать домен с сервера. Проконтролируем этот процесс.

----------

Joy (02.10.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Но вы же ее не ставили? Зачем тогда объяснять?


Вот в этом и проблема. Кто-то где-то прочтёт. И пойдёт потом слух. От этих вещей сложно отмываться.

----------

Raudex (02.10.2010)

----------


## Майя П

можно поздравить Модератора с успешностью проекта....
если копируют, значит популярен... :Kiss:

----------


## Lara

Кто-нибудь знает,  кто это у меня в виде аватара там приставлен?

----------


## Джыш

> Вот в этом и проблема. Кто-то где-то прочтёт. И пойдёт потом слух. От этих вещей сложно отмываться.


Сходите в баньку, попаритесь  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

> Сходите в баньку, попаритесь


Вам хиханьки, а мне работать.

----------

Raudex (02.10.2010)

----------


## Ануруддха

> можно поздравить Модератора с успешностью проекта....
> если копируют, значит популярен...


Можно поздравить всех - вас уже цитируют!

----------

Joy (02.10.2010), Буль (01.10.2010), Джыш (01.10.2010), Майя П (01.10.2010)

----------


## Майя П

> Ну что вам посоветовать, даже незнаю, сходите в кино что-ли


духовное лицо не будем трогать? :Wink:

----------

Алексей Е (01.10.2010), Михаил Макушев (01.10.2010)

----------


## Майя П

у меня стойкое ощущение, что тот кто создал клон - он с БФ....
прикольные авы, вон у Бао, или у Хоса  :Big Grin:

----------


## Джыш

> духовное лицо не будем трогать?


Почему?

----------


## Джыш

> у меня стойкое ощущение, что тот кто создал клон - он с БФ....
> прикольные авы, вон у Бао, или у Хоса


Бао, признавайтесь, это вы или не вы?  :Smilie:

----------

Майя П (01.10.2010)

----------


## Майя П

> Почему?


нельзя смущать....

вон авы поразглядывайте, "говорящие" авы
у Тараненко... хотя у меня ассоциации немного другие были... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Джыш

Ага, я уже смотрел, очень смешно  :Smilie:

----------


## Буль

> Вот в этом и проблема. Кто-то где-то прочтёт. И пойдёт потом слух. От этих вещей сложно отмываться.





> Живи так,
>             чтобы тебе никогда не пришлось
>             стыдиться, если что-нибудь из того, что ты
>             делаешь
>                    или говоришь, станет известно
>                    всему миру -
>                  даже если то,
>               что станет известно,
>                будет неправдой.


Ричард Бах. Иллюзии

----------


## Майя П

> Бао, признавайтесь, это вы или не вы?


зачем бы он себе объеденную колбасу ставил бы в аву, поставил бы что-нибудь другое - КРУГЛОЕ

----------


## Буль

> Бао, признавайтесь, это вы или не вы?


Нет, не я. Зачем бы оно мне было надо? И аватарка тамошняя моя мне не нравится.

Да и если бы это я делал - сделал бы как следует. Там по "почерку" видно что молодое подмастерье трудилось.

----------

Джыш (01.10.2010), Майя П (01.10.2010)

----------


## Джыш

> зачем бы он себе объеденную колбасу ставил бы в аву, поставил бы что-нибудь другое - КРУГЛОЕ


А это колбаса? Я думал печенька  :Confused:

----------

Майя П (01.10.2010)

----------


## Джыш

> Нет, не я. Зачем бы оно мне было надо? И аватарка тамошняя моя мне не нравится.
> 
> Да и если бы это я делал - сделал бы как следует. Там по "почерку" видно что молодое подмастерье трудилось.


Сразу видно - профессионал  :Smilie:

----------

Буль (01.10.2010), Майя П (01.10.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> у Тараненко... хотя у меня ассоциации немного другие были...


А вот я Вас тормозом даже в пылу самой жаркой полемики не обзывал :Mad: 

 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Майя П

причем авы: у некоторых мужчин - женские лица.... хм..., похоже иногда... :Frown:

----------


## Майя П

> А вот я Вас тормозом даже в пылу самой жаркой полемики не обзывал


да, ну и ассоциации у вас вызвала ваша лже ава
уж, тормозом никогда не была....

----------


## Aion

Интересно, а почему топикстартеры  в зазеркалье иногда другие?

----------


## Джыш

> Интересно, а почему топикстартеры  в зазеркалье иногда другие?


Пропускается первый пост.

----------

Майя П (01.10.2010)

----------


## Aion

> Пропускается первый пост.


Ответ неверный... :Frown:

----------


## Джыш

> Ответ неверный...


А как вы определили?

----------


## Майя П

> А как вы определили?


автор наверное...

----------


## Aion

> А как вы определили?


Визуально. А Вы?

----------


## Джыш

> Визуально. А Вы?


А я сам не знаю как, уже забыл.

----------


## Шавырин

" Имя пользователя: Шавырин
Группа: Посетители
Дата регистрации: Воскресенье. 12 сентября 2010 21:15 " (
http://budizms.ru/index.php?do=mod&m...Шавырин)

 :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!: 
 У меня на этот день алиби!!!

----------

Neroli (02.10.2010)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> прикольные авы, вон у Бао, или у Хоса


Ну раз Вам понравилось, сопру я его оттуда, пожалуй.
Им можно, а мне что, нельзя?

----------

Майя П (01.10.2010)

----------


## Сергей Хос

А кстати, непонятно, что там с авторизацией. По идее, пароли же они не могут знать? Я щас попытался авторизоваться, набрал свое имя и произв. комбинацию в пароле. Получил ответ
Пароль не потходит!

----------


## Шавырин

Всё это мне напоминает злодея терминатора из второй части , который принимал любую форму  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Вот уже и Хос аватару сменил  :Cry:

----------


## Клим Самгин

Сайт клонирован для извлечения прибыли, о чем прямо говорится в презентации движка, на котором он организован:




> Сделана для тех у кого куча сателлитов которые направлены чисто на продажу ссылок.


Данное действие однозначно осуждается в цивилизованной интернет среде и трактуется как воровство чужого контента.
Посему оправданий  для создателя данного клона придумывать не надо, действия его заслуживают порицания.

----------

Aion (02.10.2010), Joy (02.10.2010), Tseten (02.10.2010), Артем Тараненко (02.10.2010), Джигме (03.10.2010), Сергей Хос (02.10.2010)

----------


## Tseten

> Сайт клонирован для извлечения прибыли, о чем прямо говорится в презентации движка, на котором он организован:
> 
> 
> 
> Данное действие однозначно осуждается в цивилизованной интернет среде и трактуется как воровство чужого контента.
> Посему оправданий  для создателя данного клона придумывать не надо, действия его заслуживают порицания.


О чем, собственно, вчера спор и был  :Smilie:

----------


## Джыш

> Посему оправданий  для создателя данного клона придумывать не надо, действия его заслуживают порицания.


Чего уж тут, скажем прямо - осуждения!

----------


## Юрий К.

> Подскажите, что это за гламурный клон БФа?
> Особенно умиляют аватарки
> 
> Чьё это произведение?


Аватарки забавные. Это частичный клон БФ, не все разделы клонированы.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

А я мальчик какой то... Губин походу

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

А в отдел К администрация форума обратиться е пробовала? Тут целым набором статей попахивает

----------


## Raudex

Вы хоть все или люди или личности, на худой конец предметы, вон Баир так вовсе Кияну Ривс 
а я какой то просто пейзаж

----------


## sergey

Но хороший пейзажик.)
А у меня там ава тоже - какая-то огненная стихия.
(Все-таки не вы - пейзаж, а аватарка - пейзаж. :Smilie:  )

----------


## Буль

> А в отдел К администрация форума обратиться е пробовала? Тут целым набором статей попахивает


Перечислите их, пожалуйста!

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> Перечислите их, пожалуйста!


В личку завтра напишу, более точно.

----------


## Же Ка

Друзья, вам не кажется, что мы так (рассматривая там свои аватарки и прочие проекции) лишь накручиваем "счётчик интереса" тому клону, т.е. делаем ему хорошо т.с. =) 
з.ы. budizms... одним словом )))

----------

Joy (03.10.2010), Tseten (02.10.2010)

----------


## Neroli

> причем авы: у некоторых мужчин - женские лица.... хм..., похоже иногда...


Давайте конкурс аватарок устроим? Мисс-с Буддизм-с 2010.  Выберем народным голосованием. 
Лично я разрываюсь между Александром Владленовичем и Модератором-с.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Sforza

До.Мой голос совершенно однозначно за До.

----------

Neroli (03.10.2010)

----------


## Иван Денисов

А я - кусок инопланетянина.

----------


## Джигме

> О, ужос!
> Я - бородатый мужиг!





> Вам легко говорить, вы то милая молодая девушка...




Наконец то вся правда открылась людям!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## Neroli

Aion тоже ничего

----------


## Джигме

> А кстати, непонятно, что там с авторизацией. По идее, пароли же они не могут знать? Я щас попытался авторизоваться, набрал свое имя и произв. комбинацию в пароле. Получил ответ
> Пароль не потходит!


Вы теперь следите что бы ваши парольи логин на ЭТОМ сайте не сменились без вашего ведома.

----------


## Джигме

А может задосить падонка(ов)?  Причем все проекты до тех пор пока зеркало не уберет?

----------


## Джыш

> Давайте конкурс аватарок устроим? Мисс-с Буддизм-с 2010.  Выберем народным голосованием. 
> Лично я разрываюсь между Александром Владленовичем и Модератором-с.


АВБ!

----------


## Джыш

Джигме, подколбашивает?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вы теперь следите что бы ваши парольи логин на ЭТОМ сайте не сменились без вашего ведома.


Дык я правильный пароль не набирал, только логин.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А может задосить падонка(ов)?  Причем все проекты до тех пор пока зеркало не уберет?


В политике это называется "несимметричный ответ".

----------


## Буль

> А может задосить падонка(ов)?  Причем все проекты до тех пор пока зеркало не уберет?





> *Статья 273. Создание, использование и распространение вредоносных программ для ЭВМ*
> 
> 1. *Создание программ для ЭВМ или внесение изменений в существующие программы, заведомо приводящих к* несанкционированному уничтожению, *блокированию*, модификации либо копированию информации, нарушению работы ЭВМ, *системы ЭВМ или их сети*, *а равно использование* либо распространение *таких программ* или машинных носителей с такими программами -
> _наказываются лишением свободы на срок до трех лет со штрафом в размере до двухсот тысяч рублей или в размере заработной платы или иного дохода осужденного за период до восемнадцати месяцев._


Не пойдёт! (с) Вицин

----------


## Eternal Jew

> А кстати, непонятно, что там с авторизацией. По идее, пароли же они не могут знать? Я щас попытался авторизоваться, набрал свое имя и произв. комбинацию в пароле. Получил ответ
> Пароль не потходит!


Конечно! Надо же было набрать правильные логин и пароль!  :Smilie: 

(обязательно размещу сейчас цитату в теме "Юмор" на одном из форумов техподдержки, где я работаю!)

----------

Сергей Хос (03.10.2010)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Конечно! Надо же было набрать правильные логин и пароль! 
> 
> (обязательно размещу сейчас цитату в теме "Юмор" на одном из форумов техподдержки, где я работаю!)


Я понимаю, что это смешно. Но я исходил из того, что пароль же они не могут знать, только логин. Вот и решил посмотреть, что будет, если логин ввести правильный, а пароль произвольный.
А правильный пароль набирать боязно как-то. А ну как сопрут? И рсклонируют меня тут на тысячу частей, аки какого-нибудь "Агентасмита".

----------


## Джигме

> Джигме, подколбашивает?


???? 




> В политике это называется "несимметричный ответ".


Ну это просто предложение было. Но по опыту знаю что метод действенный, и на владельца ресурса действует очень отрезвляюще.




> Не пойдёт! (с) Вицин


Закон то оно понятно, но с точки зрения Дхармы, я думаю, ничего страшного в этом ведь нету?

----------


## Буль

> Закон то оно понятно, но с точки зрения Дхармы, я думаю, ничего страшного в этом ведь нету?


С точки зрения Дхармы нарушать закон - не хорошо.

----------

Joy (03.10.2010), Джигме (03.10.2010)

----------


## Джигме

> С точки зрения Дхармы нарушать закон - не хорошо.


Даже для врагов учения исключения быть не может и даже с наилучшей мотивацией? :Wink:

----------


## Майя П

почему то не загружается "Дом-2", ой, зеркало БФ :Big Grin:  
неужели закрыли?

----------


## Юй Кан

> почему то не загружается "Дом-2", ой, зеркало БФ 
> неужели закрыли?


"Пацан сказал -- пацан сделал. Если пацан не сделал -- пацан опять сказал!" : )
http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...6&postcount=88

----------


## Джыш

> почему то не загружается "Дом-2", ой, зеркало БФ 
> неужели закрыли?


Нет, все нормально  :Smilie:

----------


## Майя П

> Нет, все нормально


значит большие мальчишки пошутили  :EEK!:

----------

Джыш (03.10.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

А как стильненько 

"Контакты организаторов:
e-mail: [Вы не зарегистрированы] [Вы не зарегистрированы]"  

Мне нравиццо  :Smilie: )))))))))))))) Полная конфиденциальность, тскэть

----------


## Джыш

Усе пучком)

----------


## Aion

Вечерело, а старушки всё падали и падали.
*Д. Хармс*

----------


## Джыш

> Вечерело, а старушки всё падали и падали.
> *Д. Хармс*


Их было так много или они так медленно падали или вставали и снова падали?

----------


## Михаил Макушев

> значит большие мальчишки пошутили


Нет. Они переехали на другого провайдера




> % By submitting a query to RIPN's Whois Service
> % you agree to abide by the following terms of use:
> % http://www.ripn.net/about/servpol.html#3.2 (in Russian) 
> % http://www.ripn.net/about/en/servpol.html#3.2 (in English).
> 
> domain:     BUDIZMS.RU
> nserver:    ns1.jino.ru.
> nserver:    ns2.jino.ru.
> state:      REGISTERED, DELEGATED, VERIFIED
> ...


Московский оператор http://www.jino.ru

кто желает, может попробовать связаться: +7 495 229-30-31
Жалобы на клиентов: abuse@jino.ru

----------

